# The DLC



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 27, 2017)

Disk-Locked Content: One of the favorite things for today's gamer to rant about. And, I do see the merit of that complaint. It's a little cynical to have to pay for content that should've come with the game in the first place. Anyway, I'm curious. There's people so mad at DLC's, that they'd like to see another gaming crash like the one that happened in 1983. So, I'm curious. What does my furry brethren think about the DLC phenonomon?


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (Apr 27, 2017)

I unfortunately don't have time to play many games anymore, much less buy extra content.

I don't mind dlc though.. I only buy it if I really liked the game.
My biggest annoyance is the fact that on Xbox 360 I can't complete 100% of achievements without buying dlc.


----------



## Andromedahl (Apr 27, 2017)

DLC that's drastically new content like full on expansion packs = Cool

DLC that's literally just small cosmetics or basic features that should have been in the game from the getgo = Not cool.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 27, 2017)

You know, I think I should've titled this thread, "Your Opinion on The DLC"... But, I don't know how to change its title (if it's even possible to).


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 27, 2017)

Paid DLC that adds only shit like cosmetics = Cancer.

Paid DLC that adds KEY items, quests, missions, etc, to any game = Cancer.

Paid DLC that's part of the main story = Cancer.

Paid DLC that have no reason being DLC, but part of the core game = Cancer.

Paid DLC that shouldn't exist in the first place = Cancer.

DLC now is just cancer. Some games are literally only like 50% in terms of content as the base game, with the rest locked behind DLC's and/or paid expansions.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 27, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Paid DLC that adds only shit like cosmetics = Cancer.
> 
> Paid DLC that adds KEY items, quests, missions, etc, to any game = Cancer.
> 
> ...


Ah. This is the rant that I've been looking for!


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 27, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Ah. This is the rant that I've been looking for!


....Do you make these threads JUST to bait me into poking my head into them? 

'cus it's working..


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 27, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> ....Do you make these threads JUST to bait me into poking my head into them?
> 
> 'cus it's working..


Well, in this case, I just wanted to hear any old fur complain about this. And, to sorta find out what the consensus about the DLC is here in the fandom. (You haven't forgotten how I created the username thread just to hear about why you chose your username specifically, have you? )


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 27, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Well, in this case, I just wanted to hear any old fur complain about this. And, to sorta find out what the consensus about the DLC is here in the fandom. (You haven't forgotten how I created the username thread just to hear about why you chose your username specifically, have you? )


I shall henceforth not be baited anymore!..


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 27, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I shall henceforth not be baited anymore!..


But... I like you....


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 27, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> But... I like you....


...Wait, what?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 27, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> ...Wait, what?


I meant as a friend, silly!


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 27, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I meant as a friend, silly!


Good. Had me going there for a sec.


----------



## real time strategist (Apr 28, 2017)

Because instead of spending time and making an expansion pack, why not just make dlc and add one thing at a time and charge for each of them? I miss age of mythology titans... still haven't found an expansion like that yet.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 28, 2017)

real time strategist said:


> Because instead of spending time and making an expansion pack, why not just make dlc and add one thing at a time and charge for each of them? I miss age of mythology titans... still haven't found an expan


And, all's they would have to do is wait a bit and tack on each new addition to said expansion pack.


----------



## real time strategist (Apr 28, 2017)

God dammit WiFi was crapping out when I posted that and it kept shit I deleted


----------



## Watersfall (May 1, 2017)

Not all DLC is cancer though. For example, Fallout NV without DLC is definitely a full and complete game. But with DLC, it just adds more side content. 

Fallout 3 is the same way.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 1, 2017)

Frances explains.


----------



## Pitoux2 (May 1, 2017)

Most of the time DLC is just stuff that shouldve been in the main game, I already paid the 60$ so why should i have to pay an extra 20 just to get a complete experience? 

Sometimes however the DLC is actually worth the money like with Farcry 3 and Red Dead, Although that used to be called expansions.


----------



## real time strategist (May 1, 2017)

Pitoux2 said:


> Most of the time DLC is just stuff that shouldve been in the main game, I already paid the 60$ so why should i have to pay an extra 20 just to get a complete experience?
> 
> Sometimes however the DLC is actually worth the money like with Farcry 3 and Red Dead, Although that used to be called expansions.


They are expansions, just they are downloadable as well so I guess they are "dlc expansions".


----------



## Pipistrele (May 1, 2017)

DLC is just an acronym for "downloadable content", so it's a bit silly to hear arguments like "Why are they doing DLCs instead of expansions" here - it sounds just as logical as "Why are they doing albums instead of CDs" or "Why books instead of paperbacks" .з.

As for the question, DLCs are good when done right. For example, BoI's Rebirth and Afterbirth are fantastic DLCs worth hundreds of hours of gameplay, and Undead Nightmare is a massive (and highly entertaining) overhaul of original RD:Redemption. There are tons of bad ones, but it's something that comes with all the other money-grabbing schemes of particularly greedy publishers (of which EA and Activision are most notable) - along with season passes and unbalanced pre-order priveleges. DLC is a great concept in many ways, it's just that it was abused a lot lately - if anything, you should blame aforementioned abusive publishers who are more than ready to ruin the end product for a short-term profit, not the idea of "purchasable downloadable additions" itself c:


----------



## Pitoux2 (May 1, 2017)

real time strategist said:


> They are expansions, just they are downloadable as well so I guess they are "dlc expansions".


dlc has pretty much replaced the term expansion these days.


----------



## real time strategist (May 2, 2017)

Pitoux2 said:


> dlc has pretty much replaced the term expansion these days.


Yeah It pretty much has, although they are sold as separate discs, so that's why I was clarifying.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 2, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> DLC is just an acronym for "downloadable content", so it's a bit silly to hear arguments like "Why are they doing DLCs instead of expansions" here - it sounds just as logical as "Why are they doing albums instead of CDs" or "Why books instead of paperbacks" .з.
> 
> As for the question, DLCs are good when done right. For example, BoI's Rebirth and Afterbirth are fantastic DLCs worth hundreds of hours of gameplay, and Undead Nightmare is a massive (and highly entertaining) overhaul of original RD:Redemption. There are tons of bad ones, but it's something that comes with all the other money-grabbing schemes of particularly greedy publishers (of which EA and Activision are most notable) - along with season passes and unbalanced pre-order priveleges. DLC is a great concept in many ways, it's just that it was abused a lot lately - if anything, you should blame aforementioned abusive publishers who are more than ready to ruin the end product for a short-term profit, not the idea of "purchasable downloadable additions" itself c:


You are right. DLC's are more or less the same thing as expansion packs. However, one notable difference is the fact that there tends to be more DLC's released than "expansion packs" were, and there's been DLC's so piddling small that you'll pay a few bucks just to add a single car or outfit to the game. I actually PAID just to add a single car to the selection of cars in Forza Motorsport 4. I'm so ashamed.... XD


----------



## Martin2W (May 2, 2017)

I hate DLC


----------



## Pipistrele (May 2, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> You are right. DLC's are more or less the same thing as expansion packs. However, one notable difference is the fact that there tends to be more DLC's released than "expansion packs" were, and there's been DLC's so piddling small that you'll pay a few bucks just to add a single car or outfit to the game. I actually PAID just to add a single car to the selection of cars in Forza Motorsport 4. I'm so ashamed.... XD


Honestly, it's not that bad of a thing as long as prices are right and content itself doesn't ruin the game by being excluded from it - I mean, there's not much difference in buying DLC with one car for two bucks and buying an expansion with 10 cars for twenty bucks - you're just paying less money for less content, all while controlling what exactly do you want to purchase. Just like buying singles instead of albums on iTunes c:


----------



## Sagt (May 2, 2017)

It depends.

Although I think that they have their merits since they encourage developers to continually add new content, it can also really expensive. For example, a game I play called Europa Universalis IV costs £40 for the base game, but another ~£270 for all the DLCs. The content is good and all, but £310 for a single game sort of borders on ridiculous. 

There are also some games which use DLCs as money grabs while adding little content - this is bad.


----------



## real time strategist (May 2, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Honestly, it's not that bad of a thing as long as prices are right and content itself doesn't ruin the game by being excluded from it - I mean, there's not much difference in buying DLC with one car for two bucks and buying an expansion with 10 cars for twenty bucks - you're just paying less money for less content, all while controlling what exactly do you want to purchase. Just like buying singles instead of albums on iTunes c:


That wouldn't really be an expansion pack because it's not expanding on anything like campaign, or physics, etc. but yeah if dlc is done right I don't really care, but if it's literally a map and a weapon for 10 bucks it's ridiculous.


----------

